# die Ex Helden stellen sich vor und suchen



## Knummel (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo


es hat sich auf dem Blackhand  Realm eine neue Gilde gefunden.

die Ex-Helden     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist eine noch junge im Aufbau befindliche Gruppierung von netten Leuten.
deren Ziel es ist miteinander Fun beim spielen zu haben.
Und da es jeder Gilde ob alt oder jung natürlich an Membern fehlt.. auch hier ein wenig Werbung:

Wer Lust auf nette, ob alt oder jung und Jedem gegenüber aufgeschlossenen Leuten hat, ist herzlich dazu eingeladen sich uns an zu schliesen und den Fun den wir uns erarbeiten zu teilen.

hier die Daten:

Realm: Blackhand

Ansprechpartner: Nedes (Gildenmeister) , Headbone (Offizier), Knummel (Offizier)


In diesem Sinne... allen auf dem Real befindlich Mates  noch viel Spaß beim Game 

mfg
Knummel (Ex-Helden)


PS: TS-Server ist schon vorhanden und die Page noch im Aufbau.. geht aber auch in den nächsten Tagen on.


----------



## Daroon13 (1. Dezember 2007)

ab welchen lvl nimmt ihr den leute auf?


----------



## Knummel (1. Dezember 2007)

Daroon13 schrieb:


> ab welchen lvl nimmt ihr den leute auf?




das is t in der Regel egal... hauptsache Spaß an der Sache...


mfg
Knummel


----------

